# trial run at making LOX



## smker (Mar 9, 2013)

got this pretty cheep so i thought id give it a try using the AMNPS

now the hunt starts for all the info i need to make it.













sam1r.jpg



__ smker
__ Mar 9, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Mar 9, 2013)

Below is a very good recipe from bbally....  I have used it and it is good....  follow the recipe and you will not be disappointed ...  Dave

*http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87043/making-lox-a-picture-guide*


----------



## smker (Mar 10, 2013)

thank ya,  ill check that out now


----------



## smker (Mar 10, 2013)

not to complicated and  has only a few ingredients


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 10, 2013)

I found this to be an excellent guide and recipe:

http://playingwithfireandsmoke.blogspot.com/2006/08/thirdeyes-nova-lox.html

Led me to do this (with Q-View):

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...h-smoked-salt-and-smoked-brown-sugar-w-q-view

I found I did too long a final rince and took too much salt flavoring, which I like, out. I also should have smoked for about 2 hours vice 1 hr 10 mins. I was after just a hint of smoke but under smoked it.


----------



## smker (Mar 12, 2013)

salmon is thawing. got the ingredients ready,  i did have the white pepper along time ago, hardly ever use it so i used black pepper,

then i wondering if saffron could be used with fish

ill try dave's first, its more simple


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 12, 2013)

Saffron is a Classic flavoring for fish in Spain. Search Fish and Saffron Recipes...JJ


----------



## smker (Mar 12, 2013)

TY    ill look for some of those


----------



## smker (Mar 12, 2013)

looks like there all sauces or soups,


----------



## smker (Mar 12, 2013)

has anyone tried it with saffron? what were the saffron flavors like,     thats kinda fancy for my first time

i started this last night













novalox1.jpg



__ smker
__ Mar 12, 2013


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 12, 2013)

Salmon is not a common fish in Spain but many of the fish dishes, made frequently with Cod, do use Saffron as a seasoning. Infuse some Saffron into a couple ounces of Vodka and brush the Salmon before applying your cure...JJ


----------



## smker (Mar 12, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Saffron is a Classic flavoring for fish in Spain. Search Fish and Saffron Recipes...JJ


if i was going to use saffron  maby i could i use the liquid thats already in there now,  i dont think saffron can be steeped using a cold liquid,  needs either warm or hot.


----------



## smker (Mar 12, 2013)

ill use the saffron another time


----------



## smker (Mar 13, 2013)

i didn't time this very well did i,   started at  9:30 tues morning and the 48 hrs will be up at 9:30  Thurs morning but ill be at work  7:00 am to 3:30,   i dont think they could be over cured if left in till i get back home,  (4:00 pm)

  about the 90 min soak time,  im thinking its longer then whats needed here,  these are small and id like to leave a hint of salt in them so i was thinking maby 30 min soak
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















23138189.jpg



__ smker
__ Mar 13, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Mar 13, 2013)

smker said:


> i didn't time this very well did i,   started at  9:30 tues morning and the 48 hrs will be up at 9:30  Thurs morning but ill be at work  7:00 am to 3:30,   i dont think they could be over cured if left in till i get back home,  (4:00 pm)
> 
> about the 90 min soak time,  im thinking its longer then whats needed here,  these are small and id like to leave a hint of salt in them so i was thinking maby 30 min soak


  Leave in the brine until 4:30 then soak for the 90 minutes.....   ALWAYS follow the directions on your first attempt, UNLESS there is a safety issue.....   make notes, then adjust the next time.....


----------



## smker (Mar 13, 2013)

it would be wiser to use that 90min as a starting point and adjust from that.

I'm going to cover a part of the bottom side of a rack with tinfoil and put the fish on top leaving a gap under it for the smoke to get to the bottom side

last thing now is to decide on what wood flavor to smoke it in.


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 14, 2013)

I took my pieces and just placed them on a clean grill to smoke them. I used cherry wood because I like light smoke flavor. You need to let them sit and dry (I did mine overnight in the fridge) to get the pecicle on them so the smoke sticks. I'm sure hickory would be ok if you like the stronger.


----------



## smker (Mar 15, 2013)

they soaked for 90 min and now drying in the fridg,  didnt forget that drying time:-)













52346033.jpg



__ smker
__ Mar 15, 2013


















60728006.jpg



__ smker
__ Mar 15, 2013


----------



## smker (Mar 15, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Leave in the brine until 4:30 then soak for the 90 minutes.....   ALWAYS follow the directions on your first attempt, UNLESS there is a safety issue.....   make notes, then adjust the next time.....


the soak time went 15 min over  but i just cut a small piece off and its a perfect amount of salt left in it.

ill go with the hickory/pecan  mix













33751048.jpg



__ smker
__ Mar 15, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Mar 15, 2013)

Good news.....  Now you have a starting point for the next batch.....

bbally used that recipe for  his catering business among other things.. I would guess it pretty well has the kinks worked out of it....  

Very nice having good hearted folks share their tried and true recipes.... ain't it.....


----------



## smker (Mar 19, 2013)

that was different and not what i had expected,


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 20, 2013)

smker said:


> that was different and not what i had expected,


What was different and not what you expected? I followed that recipe also and currently have a long piece of salmon in the brine/rub right now. 

I used brown sugar instead of white, I was surprised by the orange and lemon, but decided to give it a go anyway. I'm use to either just brine/rub or adding some fresh dill. I am not going to wash it off as long as he stated. My last batch that used more salt than this became almost salt free under 7 minutes under running cold water.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 20, 2013)

MountainHawg said:


> smker said:
> 
> 
> > that was different and not what i had expected,  *What was different... DaveOmak*
> ...


Do not rinse under running water.....  follow bbally's directions..... without having to reread it, If I remember correctly, he stated, "soak in an ice water bath...."   That is assuming you made the proper salinity degree brine solution....  Rinsing under running water will harm the surface texture of the salmon.....   These recipes have been developed over centuries and perfected....  Yes, bbally could be that old.... look how smart he is.... you can't get that smart overnight.......

I thought the citrus added a very nice hint of acicity and fragrance.....   I have eaten a lot of lox in my time.... and this recipe was at the top of the list with a few others.....


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks Dave. So far I have followed his recipe to the letter. I take it out of the rub/brine tomorrow and will soak only. Yes, the recipe is a soak in ice water. I didn't explain myself too well with the running water. That recipe called for running cold fresh water into a bath (in a bowl) containing the salmon just for a fresh water circulation in - salty water out. I do like salty lox! 

Gil


----------

